# Why did the Spurs trade Barbosa?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Is he REALLY any worse than Anthony Carter, Shane Heal, and Jason Hart? Barbosa also has development potential, not like these guys... I was perplexed by the trade when it happened, and I'm wondering if there was an actual reason given to why this trade occurred. Was it about money? Parker and Carter combined make 1.5 million. Barbosa's rookie contract would probably be for more than they are paying Carter. Were they just trying to save a couple hundred thousand?


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

hes good he has talent but i think jason hart is a little betta


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Heres why: $$$$$$$$$$. Barbosa would have guranteed money over at least three years, while Hart and Carter are making minimum salary this year and are free agents next year. Plus, the Spurs don't need a rookie PG just being introduced into the NBA, because if he was on the team, we would have had to rely on an international rookie to lead the team, and the Spurs would have probably done even worse without Parker. Basically, the Spurs don't need a rookie that is going to need special instruction and attention because it would be a distraction to the veterans.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

one young international PG is enough. A veteran PG whos cheaper will help Parker progress more than putting Parker in a position to teach Barbosa the ropes when hes still learning himself.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> A veteran PG whos cheaper will help Parker progress more than putting Parker in a position to teach Barbosa the ropes when hes still learning himself.


Jason Hart is a veteran?

And like they couldn't sign a veteran backup? Anthony Carter isn't exactly the greatest rope shower either.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well, the money and rookie factors make sense, but I prob wouldn't have traded Barbosa away if i had the chance to. 


Still, Hart and Carter are fitting in pretty well IMO, so it's all good.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Heres why: $$$$$$$$$$. Barbosa would have guranteed money over at least three years, while Hart and Carter are making minimum salary this year and are free agents next year. Plus, the Spurs don't need a rookie PG just being introduced into the NBA, because if he was on the team, we would have had to rely on an international rookie to lead the team, and the Spurs would have probably done even worse without Parker. Basically, the Spurs don't need a rookie that is going to need special instruction and attention because it would be a distraction to the veterans.


They want the money and cap space to sign Manu.

He is a unrestricted FA this year, and they don't have his bird rights.

-Petey


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Shane Heal got waived... and Sean Marks signed back


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Jason Hart got waived... and Sean Marks signed back


Actually Shane Heal got waived (and not Hart thankfully) 
It is weird though that he was waived on 31st october and resigned today!!!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Shane Heal got waived (and not Hart thankfully)
> It is weird though that he was waived on 31st october and resigned today!!!


Just a typoing error 
I corrected it...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, i guessed so since Hart has played too well go get waived right now. I have never seen Marks play but do you think he will ever get meaningful minutes behind Hedo and Mercer?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> Yeah, i guessed so since Hart has played too well go get waived right now. I have never seen Marks play but do you think he will ever get meaningful minutes behind Hedo and Mercer?


I think he's more likely to play PF/C.
After Rasho against Western teams probably... I guess it took him back as Willis isn't the perfect backup.
But I doubt Marks will get a lot of minutes, nothing like Hedo's or Ron's IMO, probably 5/10 mpg.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> They want the money and cap space to sign Manu.
> 
> He is a unrestricted FA this year, and they don't have his bird rights.


The Spurs have one of the lowest payrolls in the league. They can afford Manu, whether they have Barbosa or not.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Barbosa would had made a million dollars. Now if Manu exploded, won't Utah offer him 9/10 million per year? Spurs don't have that much cap. He went off against the lakers, but imagine him putting up 17/6/5, he would have alot of interest.

-Petey


----------

